
Amazon web services styled platform for Digital Marketing - vishnuvvn
Hello everyone,<p>What do you guys think of AWS styled platform for digital marketing? Do you guys think there&#x27;ll be enough market if we bundle digital marketing tools in that way? Let me know your suggestions below.<p>Thanks
======
pilatesfordogs
It makes sense to use AWS because it's convenient + cost-effective (maybe?) to
setup a cloud server. It then makes sense to use their services because again
it's convenient. Basically the simplicity of the platform get's you there and
now all these other benefits are attractive because it's simple and works out
of the box.

So what I think the strategy to do would be to solve a basic problem that gets
everyone to your platform and then start adding services to it.

Amazon started the cloud server as a business model because they needed a way
to monetise all the additional infrastructure they had lying around on the off
seasons. People started using it which gave them insight into the other
problems users had and they went about solving those.

~~~
vishnuvvn
Great, that's exactly our opinion. I would like to share a link where we have
conceptualised it. If you are okay to have a look, I can share the link for
your feedback.

------
fijee
Very good idea. If it is simple digital marketers would like to try this out.

~~~
vishnuvvn
Great thanks :)

------
asim_cl
I love the concept. Would like to check it out.

~~~
vishnuvvn
Sure, will share the link with you.

------
ashokm
Great Idea. I would love to try this service.

------
saideep1992
I think I love to see this service...

------
JayshreeG
Awesome! Would like to try this!

